# LA CHONI SE CARGÓ LA GALLINA DE LOS HUEVOS DE ORO...



## qaral (1 Ago 2022)

Ministerio de Igualdad
*Una tercera mujer denuncia que se ha usado su imagen sin permiso en el cartel de Igualdad*
*Otra mujer ha denunciado que se usó su rostro sin permiso en el cartel el Ministerio de Igualdad. La mujer, que se hizo una mastectomía, dice "no estar contenta" y "furiosa".*






La ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero EFE

Enrique Forján
Actualizado: *01 de agosto de 2022 , 11:08*
Publicado: 01 de agosto de 2022 , 11:07

_Whatsapp_
_Facebook_
_Twitter_
El cartel del Ministerio de Igualdad para "combatir los estereotipos de género" en verano sigue dando que hablar, *con la polémica acrecentándose a pasos agigantados*. Más allá de las críticas o apoyo de los internautas, todo saltó por los aires tras saberse que las imágenes de las mujeres habían sido usadas sin permiso. Una _influencer curvy _fue la primera en denunciar que nadie le había pedido autorización para usar su rostro en la campaña.
Apenas unas horas después, otra modelo denunció que su imagen también había sido usada sin permiso. La polémica fue más grande todavía porque se trataba de una mujer que tenía una pierna ortopédica, y que había sido reemplazada por una pierna humana. Además, *se le añadió bello en las axilas*, modificando la foto original, en la que ella salía en una piscina, lo cual le provocó un gran enfado: "No sé ni cómo explicar la rabia que siento ahora mismo. La han cogido sin mi permiso. Esto está mucho peor que mal hecho", dijo en redes sociales.
Y ahora, ha llegado una tercera denuncia. Concretamente, se trata de la mujer que aparece de pie y sin sujetador en la arena. Esta mujer, que tiene una mastectomía, asegura que *se ha usado también su imagen sin permiso *y que se ha modificado parte de su cuerpo en el cartel: "Creo que mi cara puede haber sido usada y superpuesta a la mujer con un seno. ¿Puede decirme qué imágenes se usaron para hacer a esta mujer? No tengo senos y no estoy feliz si mi cara se ha puesto en un cuerpo con una. Y furiosa si la imagen ha sido utilizada sin consentimiento".

La polémica llega a la prensa internacional
El gran revuelo mediático que ha provocado el cartel ha hecho que el suceso salte a la prensa internacional. *La BBC publicaba esta pasada semana* sendos artículos en los que mostraba la campaña y también el enfado de las modelos que hasta ahora habían denunciado el uso de su imagen sin permiso. La ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, no ha hecho ninguna declaración pública por la polémica de los carteles, al menos de momento.

Por otro lado, Arte Mapache, la empresa que se encargó de la realización del cartel ha cerrado su página web. Además, no se sabe la cifra exacta que tuvo el coste del cartel, dado que el Portal de Contratación no tiene el contrato guardado en su sitio web. El coste total de la campaña ha sido de 84.500 euros, pero la realización del cartel ha sido *de aproximadamente 5.000 euros*, con cifras que varían, puesto que el autor habla de 4.490 euros, pero la directora del Instituto de las Mujeres habla de un coste de 4.990 euros.

Ministerio de Igualdad
*El Instituto de las Mujeres pide disculpas por usar modelos reales sin su consentimiento en la campaña 'El verano también es nuestro'*
*El Instituto explica que no tuvieron conocimiento de que eran modelos reales y que van a contactar ellas para resolver la situación. El objetivo de la campaña era luchar contra los "estereotipos" y contra la "violencia estética" que sufren muchas mujeres en las playas.*






La nueva campaña lanzada por el Ministerio de Igualdad Ministerio de Igualdad - Gobierno de España






Paula V. Sisó
Publicado: *31 de julio de 2022 , 09:16*

_Whatsapp_
_Facebook_
_Twitter_
La campaña* 'El verano también es nuestro' *del Ministerio de Igualdad sigue generando polémica. *Varias *modelos *denunciaron estos días que habían utilizado su imagen sin su consentimiento*. Tras el revuelo, el Instituto de las Mujeres, organismo adscrito al Ministerio de Igualdad,* ha pedido disculpas.*
A través de un mensaje en su cuenta de Twitter, *el organismo ha querido aclarar que "en ningún momento" tuvieron conocimiento de que eran modelos reales*. Por ello, el Instituto ha señalado que están resolviendo la cuestión con la autora del cartel y van a contactar con las modelos para resolver la situación.
*La campaña se lanzó este pasado miércoles bajo el lema 'El verano también es nuestro' *para desterrar estereotipos y reivindicar que "todos los cuerpos son válidos". El objetivo del Instituto de las Mujeres era luchar contra los "estereotipos" y contra la "violencia estética" que se produce en verano en las playas.
Denuncias de distintas modelos
La *primera en denunciar fue la modelo británica Nicholas-Williams *quien, el pasado jueves, anunció en su cuenta de Instagram que el Ministerio de Igualdad había utilizado una imagen suya sin su consentimiento. *"Mi imagen está siendo usada por el Gobierno español, ¡pero no me han preguntado! ¡Gran idea, pero mala ejecución!"*, expresó.

Días más tarde, *una segunda mujer criticó el cartel por usar su imagen sin su consentimiento*. Se trata de Sian Lord, la chica que se encuentra sentada en la toalla. La modelo tiene una pierna ortopédica, sin embargo, aparece sin ella y con vello en las axilas. "Un amigo me ha enviado una campaña en la que se usa mi imagen, pero en la que han borrado mi pierna ortopédica. No sé ni cómo explicar la rabia que siento ahora mismo. La han cogido sin mi permiso. Esto está mucho peor que mal hecho", denunció en redes.


----------



## moromierda (1 Ago 2022)

A monastareo du charos no dan no one, amego.


----------



## |||||||| (1 Ago 2022)

*"...el organismo ha querido aclarar que "en ningún momento" tuvieron conocimiento de que eran modelos reales..."*

jajaja, ahora resulta que las personas de carne y hueso también somos "constructos sociales"

¿Significa esto que las fotos de los que no somos "modelos reales" las puede utilizar el Charo-Ministerio sin nuestro permiso, o qué????


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> *"...el organismo ha querido aclarar que "en ningún momento" tuvieron conocimiento de que eran modelos reales..."*
> 
> jajaja, ahora resulta que las personas de carne y hueso también somos "constructos sociales"
> 
> ¿Significa esto que las fotos de los que no somos "modelos reales" las puede utilizar el Charo-Ministerio sin nuestro permiso, o qué????



Quiere decir que pensaba que eran dibujos.


----------



## Bien boa (1 Ago 2022)

qaral dijo:


> Además, *se le añadió bello en las axilas*,



Definitivamente, la carrera de periodista no me extraña que esté devaluada.


----------



## _V_ (1 Ago 2022)

Claramente este escándalo es para tapar la oleada de pinchazos que no llrvan sustancia y que eran todos falsos. Todes faches.


----------



## birdland (1 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver 
Irene Montero y sus asesores no saben que las imágenes tienen dueño … bueno , no saben nada de nada , ni trabajaron ni gestionaron nada , su trabajo es dividir y enfadar a la sociedad


----------



## DUDH (1 Ago 2022)

El verano es solo de las gordas, las mastectomizadas y las cojas que se queden en casa que al ministerio de la verdad igualdad le avergüenzan y asquean esos cuerpos.


----------



## XRL (1 Ago 2022)

ok


----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Ago 2022)

Por buscar algo positivo, el cartel ha conseguido la repercusión que buscaba. O incluso más.


----------



## Bien boa (1 Ago 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Vamos a ver
> Irene Montero y sus asesores no saben que las imágenes tienen dueño … bueno , no saben nada de nada , ni trabajaron ni gestionaron nada , su trabajo es dividir y enfadar a la sociedad



Esa es la cuestión, es gente que no tiene ni puta idea de nada, son zoquetes con carnet de Podemos. Todavía más ignorantes son sus votantes.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (1 Ago 2022)

GORDAS SI! AMPUTADAS NO!!!!


----------



## pandillero (1 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Iguadad no debería de llegar a ningún acuerdo con nadie.
La empresa que hizo esa mierda es la responsable, pero como es una empresa amiga feminista pues pagaremos todos las indemnizaciones y encima no sabremos cuanto nos costó la broma porque llegarán a un acuerdo extrajudicial.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Ago 2022)

Ha sido un error de relieve pero la lucha por la igualdad de las gordas lo merecía.


----------



## |||||||| (1 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> El Ministerio de Iguadad no debería de llegar a ningún acuerdo con nadie.
> La empresa que izo esa mierda es la responsable, pero como es una empresa amiga feminista pues pagaremos todos las indemnizaciones y encima no sabremos cuanto nos costó la broma porque llegarán a un acuerdo extrajudicial.




El Ministerio es el responsable porque son los que LANZAN la campaña al público.

Yo puedo hacer un cartel con tu foto y no pasa nada, incluso puedo venderle ese cartel al Ministerio o cualquier otra empresa y es totalmente legal.

Lo que es ilegal es PUBLICAR el cartel, y eso no lo hizo la "diseñadora" sino el Ministerio.

En cualquier contrato publicitario o audiovisual se exige que con la entrega del trabajo (sea impreso, audio o vídeo) incluya las copias de los contratos de imagen de los modelos o personas que aparezcan en ese trabajo, además de sus identificaciones, o a lo más, en caso de que sean imágenes de bancos de stock, se incluya el contrato que especifique que se tienen los derechos legales de esas imágenes para el tipo de campaña o uso al que se destina.

Es algo básico, excepto para las cajeras del Saturn.


----------



## Vana Kala (1 Ago 2022)

Es demasiado pronto para dejar entrar en la playa a cojas y mujeres -con útero- sin pechos. Paso a paso, chiques.


----------



## thefuckingfury (1 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Lo que es ilegal es PUBLICAR el cartel, y eso no lo hizo la "diseñadora" sino el Ministerio.
> 
> En cualquier contrato publicitario o audiovisual se exige que con la entrega del trabajo (sea impreso, audio o vídeo) incluya las copias de los contratos de imagen de los modelos o personas que aparezcan en ese trabajo, además de sus identificaciones, o a lo más, en caso de que sean imágenes de bancos de stock, se incluya el contrato que especifique que se tienen los derechos legales de esas imágenes para el tipo de campaña o uso al que se destina.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (1 Ago 2022)

Le van a subir el sueldo a la charo, que manera de desviar la atención de la borregada , y todo por 5000 euretes mas lo que le tengan que pagar a las gordas deformes, Goebbels se muers de nuevo de envidia en su tumba....


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (1 Ago 2022)

A pesar de que ha quedado patente, de forma clarísima, cómo funciona la red clientelar del rojerío, no pasará nada, seguirán haciéndolo mientras los rojos de a pié aplauden y los peperos callan.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> El Ministerio es el responsable porque son los que LANZAN la campaña al público.
> 
> Yo puedo hacer un cartel con tu foto y no pasa nada, incluso puedo venderle ese cartel al Ministerio o cualquier otra empresa y es totalmente legal.
> 
> ...



A ver, que alguna te dirá algo como:


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> A pesar de que ha quedado patente, de forma clarísima, cómo funciona la red clientelar del rojerío, no pasará nada, seguirán haciéndolo mientras los rojos de a pié aplauden y los peperos callan.



No ha quedado del todo patente. Casi, pero no del todo. La empresa que cobró los 80 y pico mil euros, casi nadie en el foro sabe de quién era (no sé si tú).


----------



## Covid-8M (1 Ago 2022)

qaral dijo:


> van a contactar ellas para resolver la situación



A ver por cuanto nos sale la broma


----------



## |||||||| (1 Ago 2022)

Recordemos que cuando el Alvise usó la imagen de Antonio Sánchez casi lo defenestran, y eso que no era una campaña comercial y además entraba en el uso legal de la sátira.....


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> En cualquier contrato publicitario o audiovisual se exige que con la entrega del trabajo (sea impreso, audio o vídeo) incluya las copias de los contratos de imagen de los modelos o personas que aparezcan en ese trabajo, además de sus identificaciones, o a lo más, en caso de que sean imágenes de bancos de stock, *se incluya el contrato que especifique que se tienen los derechos legales de esas imágenes para el tipo de campaña o uso al que se destina.*
> 
> Es algo básico, excepto para las cajeras del Saturn.



Lo corroboro. Es algo absolutamente de mínimos para cualquier cosa publicable o emitible en cualquier país civilizado. ¿No le pueden meter mano al responsable de la licitación por no molestarse en tomar unas mínimas precauciones?


----------



## Covid-8M (1 Ago 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Lo corroboro. Es algo absolutamente de mínimos para cualquier cosa publicable o emitible en cualquier país civilizado. ¿No le pueden meter mano al responsable de la licitación por no molestarse en tomar unas mínimas precauciones?



En este caso parece el responsable. Vendio unas imagenes sobre las que no tenia derechos


----------



## DUDH (1 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Por buscar algo positivo, el cartel ha conseguido la repercusión que buscaba. O incluso más.



AAAAmplia repercusión


Captain Julius dijo:


> Ha sido un error de relieve pero la lucha por la igualdad de las gordas lo merecía.



Error gordísimo.

Digo yo no podían haber dibujado 3 gordas en lugar de buscar cojas para ponerles piernas y pelos o tías con tetas amputadas para ponerle una teta, es que son jodidas ganas de hacerlo complicao y mal.

No soy publicista pero te coges un cuadro de Botero o de Rubens y dices que las curvas son bellas o algo así, pagas si has de pagar algo y cartel arreglao, y encima con un toque de cultureta


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

quien no llora no mama. 

En Estados Unidos están muy acostumbrados a judicializar todo para sacar tajada. 

Deberían estar agradecidas por tanta publicidad gratis . La atrofiada becaria que hizo el cartel además de pedir disculpas se ofreció a repartir los 5.000 euros con las susodichas ( lo han dicho en el telediario de las 3 ) 

No hay caso. Las imágenes al estar completamente alteradas pierden el copyright ¿ acaso Andy Warhol pagó algo por los derechos de las fotos originales que él pintó y no eran suyas ?


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> AAAAmplia repercusión
> 
> 
> Error gordísimo.
> ...



Qué va !! Han pensado que las fotos plagiadas de Instagram al haber tenido éxito, iba a ser lo mismo desde un cartel. Confunden la popularidad de las redes sociales con el éxito en la vida. Demuestra que el comunismo se mueve por padrinos y popularidad. Las redes sociales son el alfa del comunismo. Todo es promocionar la ideología desde las redes sociales. 

Al final, la han liado más que el cabezón de Art Attack.

Qué aprendan del anuncio de superación personal de Aquarius !! Esto pasa por no dar vueltas por los museos de Nueva York y seguir dando vueltas por las redes sociales para no hacer nada.

Más trabajo de equipo y menos comisión de equipo.


----------



## deckard009 (1 Ago 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa por contratar amiguetes bajo manga para repartirse los dineros y al final subcontratar al más barato para que encima se tenga que comer semejante marrón, cuando debería ser el promio ministerio, el que publique las facturas, contratos y recibos, asi como evidencias reales, de los productos o servicios que dicen que han sido abonados.

Si se ha hecho este cartel, por 5000€, ¿donde están los otros 80.000€?

¿en cuñas de radio? *¿Donde están los mp3 con esas cuñas?*
¿En campañas en internet? *¿donde están las capturas de esas campañas?*

Robando dinero público en nuestros morros para regalarselo a sus amigotes. Y encima le cargan la culpa a la que se ha ofrecido a trabajar por una misera parte de lo "contratado".


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> El Ministerio de Iguadad no debería de llegar a ningún acuerdo con nadie.
> La empresa que izo esa mierda es la responsable, pero como es una empresa amiga feminista pues pagaremos todos las indemnizaciones y encima no sabremos cuanto nos costó la broma porque llegarán a un acuerdo extrajudicial.



Tendría que pagarlo Irene Montero DE SU BOLSILLO.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ago 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> Robando dinero público en nuestros morros para regalarselo a sus amigotes. Y encima le cargan la culpa a la que se ha ofrecido a trabajar por una misera parte de lo "contratado".



Esa también es amigota.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Ago 2022)

La directora del instituto de la mujer es licenciada en audiovisual. Si en cualquier "curso" de esos de cinco horas de fotografía con el móvil lo primero que te enseñan es lo de los derechos de imagen.

Que no se hagan las bobas. luego hablan de machismo y se pasan el día jijijijijij es que soy rubia y no sabía nada....


----------



## pandillero (1 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> El Ministerio es el responsable porque son los que LANZAN la campaña al público.
> 
> Yo puedo hacer un cartel con tu foto y no pasa nada, incluso puedo venderle ese cartel al Ministerio o cualquier otra empresa y es totalmente legal.
> 
> ...



Tiene sentido lo que dices, yo no entiendo del tema, pero todavía me queda duda de que la empresa quede exonerada.
Si por mí fuera les metería una buena indemnización a todas y todes Ministerio y publicitarias por incompetentes.
Un saludo.


----------



## pandillero (1 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No ha quedado del todo patente. Casi, pero no del todo. La empresa que cobró los 80 y pico mil euros, casi nadie en el foro sabe de quién era (no sé si tú).



La empresa es esta, por si quieres mandarles un saludo @ArteMapacheArt


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Quiere decir que pensaba que eran dibujos.



Y si fuera así, qué pasa, que esos dibujos no tendrían autor?


----------



## CommiePig (1 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Tendría que pagarlo Irene Montero DE SU BOLSILLO.



pero si no paga con su dinero, ni a quien cuida a sus propios hijos..

que se va a esperar de jotia


----------



## Guaguei (1 Ago 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> Si se ha hecho este cartel, por 5000€, ¿donde están los otros 80.000€?



es de lo que menos se habla, aunque ya se sabe donde han ido a parar, y que yo sepa no se ha denunciado

y como esos 80.000 tantos y tantos millones del presupuesto de 20.000 millones de Ireno

esto es solo una minuscula muestra, un grano en la inmensidad de la playa


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> es de lo que menos se habla, aunque ya se sabe donde han ido a parar, y que yo sepa no se ha denunciado
> 
> y como esos 80.000 tantos y tantos millones del presupuesto de 20.000 millones de Ireno



Decían que fueron a una empresa, que es la que subcontrató a la petarda de la autora final, que pertenece a un tío vinculado a EL PAÍS.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Decían que fueron a una empresa, que es la que subcontrató a la petarda de la autora final, que pertenece a un tío vinculado a EL PAÍS.



si a la empresa *the tab gang*, una empresa fantasma, la poseen 3, 2 de ellos vinculados a El Pais, uno ellos muy vinculado con cargo importante

VOX 
abogado contra la demagogia
Alvise
Cristina Segui

y tantos otros, que alguien mueva un dedo, y apunte a la luna


----------



## charlie3 (1 Ago 2022)

qaral dijo:


> Ministerio de Igualdad
> *Una tercera mujer denuncia que se ha usado su imagen sin permiso en el cartel de Igualdad*
> *Otra mujer ha denunciado que se usó su rostro sin permiso en el cartel el Ministerio de Igualdad. La mujer, que se hizo una mastectomía, dice "no estar contenta" y "furiosa".*
> 
> ...



No se piden disculpas
Se dimite o por lo menos una se suicida.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> si a la empresa *the tab gang*, una empresa fantasma, la poseen 3, 2 de ellos vinculados a El Pais, uno ellos muy vinculado con cargo importante



Qué puta vergüenza de país... y El País tiene mucha responsabilidad de que lo sea.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Ago 2022)

*Se lo llevan calentito y a la vista de todos, a ver si se denuncia

Rafael Benítez Pinzón, Javier Moya Valimaña y Enrique Sarabia Torralbo. *




*Javier Moya Valimaña @javiermoya, es Redactor Jefe en la web de El País*




*Rafael Benítez Pinzón, Director de la revista FHM y escribe artículos en ElPaís *




aqui esta la clave, estas 3 alimañas, cojen los 85.000 y subcontratan a la gorda lesbiana de rastas *Arte Mapache* por 5.000 Leuros que hace un photoshop
80.000 Leuros por hacer una subcontratacion






Guaguei dijo:


> *El dinero va a gente de Lo Pais o a Lo pais, por lo menos 2 estan en Lo Pais, el diario de Soros
> 
> todos ponen que son de muchos sitios, muy orgullosos, pero ninguno pone a la empresa the tab gang en sus honores, parece que era para lo que es*
> 
> ...


----------



## Funcional (1 Ago 2022)

Tengo confianza en que, como las ordenes de pago tiene que firmarlas un funcionario de carrera que se juega su responsabilidad contable, y os aseguro que a eso no se arriesga ni el más rojeras de los funcionarios por oposicion, la persona competente se niegue a cettificar la recepción del trabajo y no se pague. Es algo excepcional pero cuando un contratista no cumple las condiciones del pliego o el minimo de calidad no se paga y a ver si éstas del cartel tienen huevos de demandar a la Administración en los tribunales por este caso.
De nada nos vale que venga el Tribunal de Cuentas a revisarlo dentro de 4 años, como suele ser habitual.


----------



## Sanchijuela (1 Ago 2022)

¡Que da igual!, que las indemnizaciones no las va a pagar esa individua, las vamos a pagar nosotros.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (1 Ago 2022)

De tanto andar haciendo lo que les sale del toto sin usar el "por favor" y el "gracias", ahora tienen que estar completamente fuera de juego.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Ago 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> ¡Que da igual!, que las indemnizaciones no las va a pagar esa individua, las vamos a pagar nosotros.



y no de los 80.000, esos ya han volado


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No ha quedado del todo patente. Casi, pero no del todo. La empresa que cobró los 80 y pico mil euros, casi nadie en el foro sabe de quién era (no sé si tú).



Qué fuerte, el tal @YoSoyTuPaco o algo así me ha ignorado tras decirle esto :S . Mejor. Aquí hay gente muy tarada.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y si fuera así, qué pasa, que esos dibujos no tendrían autor?



Hombre, si son dibujos pueden pensar que los hizo la artista contratada. Si son fotos ahí ya sí que no queda otra que verificar los contratos relativos a la imagen de cada una.


----------



## Ballenero37 (1 Ago 2022)

El partido de las gordas.


----------



## Ghosterin (1 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No hay caso. *Las imágenes al estar completamente alteradas pierden el copyright* ¿ acaso Andy Warhol pagó algo por los derechos de las fotos originales que él pintó y no eran suyas ?



Todo lo contrario. Modificar una imagen protegida con derechos de autor sin el permiso del autor original es una infracción igual de perseguible y denunciable que distribuirla sin cambios, cuando no más grave al haber hecho ambas cosas, y más si el infractor se lucra con ello, como pasa con el caso de la subcontratista de Arte Mapache.

Un caso distinto sería dibujar un cuadro a partir de una fotografía (o sacar una fotografía a un cuadro), donde la inspiración es el único vínculo que comparten (no sería una obra derivada en si, aunque depende de la interpretación de cada juez en particular, o del autor original), por lo que es más difícil que te demandaran por infringir el copyright, aunque no imposible.


----------



## pamplinero (1 Ago 2022)

Nos va a salir caro el puto cartel de los cojones. Gracias Irene.


----------



## Redwill (1 Ago 2022)

Yo veo mas importante que se examine el echo, de que hemos pagado 80000 euros, y el que ha trabajado ha cobrado 5000.

Asi es como se roba un banco, desde dentro, dirigiendo el banco, esta es la nueva forma de robar de los politicos, antes robaban o cobraban de otros y lo ocultaban, ahora te roban en tu cara y el inico esfuerzo que hacen en vez de ocultarlo, es que tu digas que esta bien echo y te creas que es por tu bien, ¿tiene sentido verdad?

El fondo del motivo del cartel o de el coño que sea es igual, el motivo era trncar los 80.000 euros del "dinero que no es de nadie"


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Ago 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Definitivamente, la carrera de periodista no me extraña que esté devaluada.




*Vrutal.*

Pensaba que sería algún becario, pero ahora cualquier primate es periodista.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2022)

Y nadie les mete fuego


----------



## Flures911 (1 Ago 2022)

A la cajera se le olvidó hasta contar...


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (1 Ago 2022)

qaral dijo:


> Ministerio de Igualdad
> *Una tercera mujer denuncia que se ha usado su imagen sin permiso en el cartel de Igualdad*
> *Otra mujer ha denunciado que se usó su rostro sin permiso en el cartel el Ministerio de Igualdad. La mujer, que se hizo una mastectomía, dice "no estar contenta" y "furiosa".*
> 
> ...



Lo de que se le añadió "bello en las axilas" está a la altura de la chapuza de ArtMapache, sin duda.


----------



## John Smmith (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Espeluznao (1 Ago 2022)

qaral dijo:


> Ministerio de Igualdad
> *Una tercera mujer denuncia que se ha usado su imagen sin permiso en el cartel de Igualdad*
> *Otra mujer ha denunciado que se usó su rostro sin permiso en el cartel el Ministerio de Igualdad. La mujer, que se hizo una mastectomía, dice "no estar contenta" y "furiosa".*
> 
> ...



*La cajera Irene Montero todavía no ha dimitido?*


----------



## Taxis. (2 Ago 2022)

Irene, deja de hacer el ridículo ya y dimite.
Con tanta malversación de fondos públicos vas a acabar condenada como la banda de los ERES.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (2 Ago 2022)

Da igual, nadie va a hacer nada mas alla de quejarse. Las cerdas del ministerio de potorronas consentidas seguiran chupando del frasco con sus mierdas que no aportan nada.


----------



## Pacotuercas (2 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> AAAAmplia repercusión
> 
> 
> Error gordísimo.
> ...



Estas pidiendo "clase" en gente que su único mérito es afiliarse a un partido político, aprovechar el tirón populista de una crisis económica y mamarle "literalmente" la polla al jefe del partido.

Gente que en su vida ha gestionado nada maás que la ropa que tenía que ponerse y que solo destila fanatismo y odio.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (2 Ago 2022)

Los catalanes no tienen clase y quieren venir a volver a conquistarla a Valencia. Pero esta Valencia es también Madrid. Yo sí, mi madre no, mi madre es "pastilla".


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (2 Ago 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Irene, deja de hacer el ridículo ya y dimite.



Bouum!


----------



## ivanito (2 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Esa también es amigota.



O enemiga porque la que ha liado, parece hecho a posta.


----------



## todoayen (2 Ago 2022)

Seguramente pensaban que cualquier mujer que pusieran en el cartel iba a decir ¡Que guay, salgo en un cartel feminista! Como mola!


----------



## perrosno (2 Ago 2022)

Que se vuelva al super, esta individua no da ni una. Tampoco es de extrañar


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 Ago 2022)

Charo Montero, dimisión


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ago 2022)

la culpa es de Isabel Diaz Ayuso


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Ago 2022)

¡Sí que ha llegado lejos la concubina!


----------



## el segador (2 Ago 2022)

al ministerio de las lloronas les han salido lloronas para reclamar a dicho ministerio por sus chapuzas y robos de imagen sin consentimiento, el ministerio del "solo si es si" y el consentimiento expreso, se pasó por el forro de su chocho sus propias leyes con las mujeres y ahora nos tocará pagar por su negligencia. No están capacitadas ni para llevar una comunidad de propietarios.


----------

